# Black Friday Hours



## Dream Baby (Oct 20, 2021)

Any news as to when we open on Black Friday?

What about overnights?

Our store had the form for your Q4 availability but I don't know anyone that did it.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Oct 20, 2021)

This was just what my ETL told me when I asked about Thanksgiving at my store and I don't know about the whole company, but he said that nobody would be there Thanksgiving and that people would come in at midnight on friday to work truck/fulfillment and that they may do an earlier than 8 am opening but I imagine that any concrete information regarding it would have been released in the November planner that came out a few days ago


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 20, 2021)

black friday hours were not in the november planner, at least not that i saw


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

When I was hired last week, they had us do the Q4 availability form, they didn't give much information other then there will be a volunteer sheet for people to be able to sign up for.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 21, 2021)

Wasn't last year's Black Friday schedule great? The one good thing about the Year of Covid's Arrival.

If we get a truck that day, which would be no surprise, I hope it's an overnight shift. When we did that a couple years ago, it was sweet - quiet, no guests, could take the middle of the aisle and be in no one's way. Totally worth throwing my sleep schedule out of wack.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 22, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Wasn't last year's Black Friday schedule great? The one good thing about the Year of Covid's Arrival.
> 
> If we get a truck that day, which would be no surprise, I hope it's an overnight shift. When we did that a couple years ago, it was sweet - quiet, no guests, could take the middle of the aisle and be in no one's way. Totally worth throwing my sleep schedule out of wack.


What was your store's hours last Black Friday?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 24, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> What was your store's hours last Black Friday?


Not sure I remember exactly, but I think it was regular hours on Wednesday, no one scheduled at all for Thursday, and an earlier-than-usual start on Friday for fulfillment. But not crazy-early. I don't work fulfillment and actually had Thursday and Friday off - now THAT was crazy!


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 24, 2021)

For my store we take double truck Tuesday into Wednesday and inbound comes back at 6pm for the double and out by midnight . No one works on Thursday and inbound and flex goes in Thursday into Friday at 12:01 am.


----------



## a1flow (Oct 26, 2021)

Open at 7 close reg hours at my store


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2021)

Target unveils early Black Friday deals and will hold a series of 'Holiday Best' sales starting Halloween
					

Target is rolling out early Black Friday deals with a series of weeklong sales starting Halloween that will continue throughout the holiday season.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2021)

Black Friday ad:








						Target Black Friday 2022 - Ad & Deals
					

The Target Black Friday 2022 catalog is here. Browse Target store hours and sales, from the best deals on tech to the hottest toys.



					blackfriday.com


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Black Friday ad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. I hope people aren't falling all over themselves for this. Most of these sales have already happened previously and.... IDK. Just not impressed. Hopefully no one else is either so it's not too bad lol


----------



## rd123 (Nov 16, 2021)

Lots of 30% off 50%off kind of offers !! I don’t want to do any math 😓


----------

